# Newbie



## TinRock (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi TB Gang,
Just wanted to say Hello from Florida and i am a proud new TB member!  I just purchased a 2001 Nova Pro Weld Ultra Jon from
CL. i have been lurking and learning for two days now researching and learning awesome ideas from many of your post/topics.
When i went to look at the boat it was Aluminum love at first site! I have owned one other tin vessel in my life and this one looked so
well built & functional for my needs i had to buy it! I purchased it on a Friday and told the wife on Monday...Yup,was banking on that forgiveness emotion..
I do have a couple quick questions and then im going to try to post a couple pics of my new baby!
The guy i bought it from and my Title says its a 16.5 foot boat.When i measure it from the tip of the bow to the transom its 15.5?
Why is there a diff on the title vs actual length?
Its 6 ft wide at the top of the sides of the boat and 4ft on the floor. It has aluminum skin over the ribs. (witch i love) It only has one 
bench seat in the back and a nice casting/fishing platform up front.
It says it is rated for a 40 tiller or 60 console? Never seen that before? The only negative thing i see is its set up for a short shaft motor
(15") and i really want to drop a 40hp on it and most i have found are 20" models. So Transom mod might be in my future? Unless i go down
to a 30hp? I don't want to be under gunned...
Anyways wanted to say hi and cant wait to do some mods.. (Minor compared to some i have seen here)
Pics to follow...I hope?


----------



## TinRock (Feb 3, 2011)

Got the Boat & Trailer for $1,200.00 off CL. Both, i think are in great shape.


----------



## bobberboy (Feb 3, 2011)

That's a nice boat and a really nice price. I think many boats are rated higher for a console than for a tiller. My 1448 tiller is rated for a 25hp but I believe the console models can take a 40. Anyway, what a great boat. Welcome and keep the pics coming.


----------



## TinRock (Feb 6, 2011)

These are on the bottom of the hull on both corners of the transom. Are they Trim Tabs? Skid Plates? or a little of both?
They are 6"X2" 45 degree wedge. .75" thick.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks like you got a really good deal. Can't beat a welded boat.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice boat you got! They companies rate horse power that way because they don't want a 60hp tiller and the weight of the driver all in the back of the boat. Just move batteries and weight to the front and you will be fine.


----------



## rusty.hook (Feb 8, 2011)

TinRock said:


> Got the Boat & Trailer for $1,200.00 off CL. Both, i think are in great shape.
> 
> To solve your problem with the motor, just add an adjustable "Jack Plate" , no need to modify the transom.


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice boat man, sounds like you got a steal. HP capacity is often higher for remote motors strictly for safety reasons. If your boat is under 16', make sure the title reflects that. In some states 16' is the cutoff for navigation lights. We used to list our 16' as 15'10" just to make sure we didn't have to be in compliance with 16'+ vessel regulations.


----------



## Zum (Feb 8, 2011)

My boats rated the same but with a 20" transom.
I've seen,(probably on this site)people that have welded in the area on the stern making it for a long shaft.
I know I've seen a express boat on another site done that way.
I have never seen a hull with those humps on the hull,almost like there trying to put a hook in the hull.
Looks like it's in real nice shape,happy boating.


----------



## Zum (Feb 8, 2011)

Heres acouple pictures from another site of what this guy did to his stern(I hope he doesn't mind):






He did a real nice job.
There are also many mini jack plates on the market and even home made ones.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 8, 2011)

Great find. Im from Jax and searched for weeks for something similar. ended up buying a new riveted flat bottom. Im jealous!


----------



## TinRock (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's! The Boat came with a worn out 30Hp Jonrude. I did manage to get a couple test rides out of it before more motor issues.. Sold it for $200.00 parts motor. It did seem to want to ride with the bow down a little..Not really plowing through...just down. The Welded on Trim Tabs/Skid Plates may have contributed to that? 
I would like to get a motor with Power Trim/Tilt. Does anyone think those Tabs/Plates would override/fight the Trim/Tilt to much?
The Transom... I have looked at a ton of Jack Plate configurations.. My neighbor builds Airboats and indicated he could raise/beef up the transom for me. I think im leaning towards that because,
i like to slow troll out of Port Canaveral in the summer time (Calm Seas) and that 5 inches more of transom seems nice.
Shade... Will be a priority for me. Im thinking a Targa/Bimini type of config? I hava to be able to move around for fishing ability though.. 
Thanks to all.


----------

